
Limiting Your Digital Footprints in a Surveillance State - rayvy
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/27/technology/personaltech/digital-footprint-surveillance.html
======
rayvy
I'll start the discussion by just pointing out how Bloomberg and the NYT
_absolutely love_ to talk about China being a surveillance state, but hardly
ever talk about the surveillance state that _we_ live in here in the US
(relative to how much China bashing they do)

~~~
wutbrodo
Did you read the article? It obviously focuses on China, since that's the
subject, but it ends with a non sequitur dig at the US for exactly what you're
talking about: "Then again, when it comes to poor privacy protection, the
United States seems to be doing its best to take on China."

